# Well so far I passed the Human test



## scarab (Jun 17, 2018)

A bit like Authors' Anonymous, arriving and admitting to yourself and anyone out there: it's time to talk, listen, share in this preoccupation. 

Feels like a space and time to be experimental; I don't have a plan, so let's see what I may be induced to post here before scuttling off back to obscurity?


----------



## PiP (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi scarab, and welcome to our creative community. Do you write poetry or prose?


----------



## scarab (Jun 17, 2018)

Well I am writing in prose at present. But I experiment from time to time.


----------



## JustRob (Jun 17, 2018)

As writers we all spend our time creating characters that we hope pass the human test. Whether any of them are actually ourselves is a different question though. So you experiment from time to time, do you? What mode of transport do you use? My mind wanders from time to time but when one wants to get things done there's no time like the present. Oh, too late - it's slipped away again - the present, not my mind, that is. Anyway, it's time for me to go to bed and release my mind from this reality to slip away elsewhen. Human? Yes, in this space and time, but out there, beyond space, beyond time ...

Welcome Scarab. Here I'm JustRob but elsewhere I'm just Rob and elsewhen I'm just ... Do I pass too?


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jun 17, 2018)

Hello scarab,
Prose is good, poetry is available when you’re ready.
Lots to see, take your time, check out the archives too.
Welcome.


----------



## H.Brown (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello and welcome Scarb, ha that is what me and my friends call where I grew up, but not the point...life should always be experimental it makes it more interesting. Have you got any projects in the works and if so can you tell us a little more about it/them?

Have you checked out the prose forums yet, there are many for different genres, why not have a read of some things there and leave your thoughts. As once you become a full member of writingforums.com (after making ten posts in prose, poetry, writing discussions or even in introduce yourself) you will be able to share your writing with us all and we wil try and help you hone your skills further. I hope you enjoy it here and I look forward to seeing you around the prose forums.


----------



## scarab (Jun 23, 2018)

JustRob said:


> Welcome Scarab. Here I'm JustRob but elsewhere I'm just Rob and elsewhen I'm just ... Do I pass too?




Hi Rob, I don't know if you passed the human test, but it doesn't matter. We are all text creatures here, no?


----------



## scarab (Jun 23, 2018)

TuesdayEve said:


> Hello scarab,
> Prose is good, poetry is available when you’re ready.
> Lots to see, take your time, check out the archives too.
> Welcome.


Thanks, will do.


----------



## scarab (Jun 23, 2018)

H.Brown said:


> Hello and welcome Scarb, ha that is what me and my friends call where I grew up, but not the point...



Thanks, H. Fiction can evolve from typos probably, accidents definitely. I am imagining the metropolis of Scaraborough.


----------



## Anita M Shaw (Jun 23, 2018)

> I am imagining the metropolis of Scaraborough.


\

I think I like it! Do you keep your places in  your head mostly or do you finally map them out on paper? I've done a crude sketch of one of my small towns, but mostly they all live in my head.

Welcome to the group!


----------



## scarab (Jun 23, 2018)

Anita M Shaw said:


> \
> 
> I think I like it! Do you keep your places in  your head mostly or do you finally map them out on paper? I've done a crude sketch of one of my small towns, but mostly they all live in my head.
> 
> Welcome to the group!



Scaraborough only exists in our heads, so far (I presume). Maybe there is more than one Scaraborough, at least one per head.

The problem of sketched/mapped places is that they tend to limit the imagination to what is sketched/mapped. Am unsketched/unmapped place has no such limits.


----------



## H.Brown (Jun 23, 2018)

scarab said:


> Thanks, H. Fiction can evolve from typos probably, accidents definitely. I am imagining the metropolis of Scaraborough.



Hahaha Scarborough a metropolis hahaha, that made me laugh. It's a samll town on the east coast of england. A trourist trap we like to call it. There is another one in Austrailia but don't know what its like. But my Scarborough is a very real place.

My novel is set in my hometown where I grew up and so I have found that i didn't need to map it out, like I would do if I don't know the place very well.


----------



## scarab (Jun 23, 2018)

H.Brown said:


> Hahaha Scarborough a metropolis hahaha, that made me laugh. It's a samll town on the east coast of england. A trourist trap we like to call it. There is another one in Austrailia but don't know what its like. But my Scarborough is a very real place.
> 
> My novel is set in my hometown where I grew up and so I have found that i didn't need to map it out, like I would do if I don't know the place very well.



Do you depict your hometown in a 'very real place' way, in your novel? So, is it a factual or fictional Scarborough?


----------



## bdcharles (Jun 25, 2018)

scarab said:


> A bit like Authors' Anonymous, arriving and admitting to yourself and anyone out there: it's time to talk, listen, share in this preoccupation.
> 
> Feels like a space and time to be experimental; I don't have a plan, so let's see what I may be induced to post here before scuttling off back to obscurity?



Welcome. Perhaps I can induce you to try out our monthly *Literary Manoeuvers* short fiction competition, in which we suggest a load of prompts, vote on them, and write our story which is then judged and critiqued on by your peers, some of whom are published authors. It's a handy way to sharpen writing skills. Hope to see you over there


----------



## scarab (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks, bdcharles, i'll look out for it, a bit later


----------

